# Smoke sausage wood



## beggar (Oct 29, 2019)

we always have used oak to smoke, but this year (cousin Tom) who owns the smokehouse recently had several cherry trees cut down and wants to use the cherry. It hasn't had time to dry all the way. We'll probably wind up using both. How you'll think that will work, all cherry or mixed with oak? 
P.S. We do all our sausage at one time, if that clears up the same thing I would have been wondering. Thanks fellas


----------



## Braz (Oct 29, 2019)

Should work just fine.


----------



## beggar (Oct 29, 2019)

Braz said:


> Should work just fine.


thanks


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 29, 2019)

although i'm a hickory fan I think either way would work just fine for you


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 29, 2019)

Cherry is awesome to smoke. Not sure what format of smoker you have, but I cut the wood that I'm rushing to use into smaller "biscuit" style cuts (think coaster looking) and this are ready to go in a few weeks! Toss them on hot coals and they work just dandy


----------



## kmmamm (Oct 29, 2019)

Will work, recommend the cherry is fully cured.  I tried some once that wasn’t fully cured and it imparted a bitter flavor. Used the same wood after it was cured and no issues.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2019)

I love cherry for the color it imparts too. I mix it often with all the other woods I use. Not sure about using it if its not seasoned yet. I rushed some apple wood and it was not working out well / was too smokey and seemed acrid. I actually opened up my smoker and pulled it with tongs and threw in some other wood chunks.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 29, 2019)

Wet wood = bitter flavor. Almost like using mesquite where it doesn't belong imho.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 29, 2019)

You can use nearly any wood (Except conifers) to smoke with, when applied properly. Its just takes some time and experience. Most all fruits are considered "light" smoke,  and you can use them anywhere. Cherry wood surprisingly enough, adds a really pretty red color. Below is a picture of some andouille I did with I believe corn cob and cherry. Note that red color.








The red color is very predominate on foul.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 29, 2019)

Yep fully seasoned is the only route.
I don't use straight cherry either.  When I wood only, my preference is a neutral ash with a cherry chunk for the first hours.


----------

